# Where to get Lotronex in Northern VA area?



## Foxhound (Jun 5, 2010)

I have been browsing this forum on and off since I was diagnosed with IBS-D in 2004. I have suffered a long time, found some relief, and am now back to pure panic. I have anxiety associated with IBS-D and am looking for some help. I have tried psychological treatment, psychiatry, and GI doctor help. I am looking for a GI doctor who will prescribe Lotronex in Northern VA or wherever within driving distance. I am in dire abdominal pain from my IBS. Please reply or send me a message if you have any information. Thanks group.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes people have gotten information like that from a pharmacy that fills Lotronex prescriptions. There have been a few that have given people the doctor information.


----------



## Foxhound (Jun 5, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Sometimes people have gotten information like that from a pharmacy that fills Lotronex prescriptions. There have been a few that have given people the doctor information.


Good idea. Thanks.


----------

